# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ماوس الكمبيوتر تسبب إلتهاب الأعصاب في اليد والرسغ

## ورده محمديه

*ماوس الكمبيوتر تسبب إلتهاب الأعصاب في اليد والرسغ* 
**





حذرت دراسة طبية حديثة أجريت في التشيك من الإفراط في استخدامة مــــــاوس الحاسوب

لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى إصابة الشخص بالتهابات عصبية في اليد والرسغ وآلاما حادة في الرقبة والظهر.


وتقول الدراسة إن هذه الأوجاع تحمل الشخص على الاستيقاظ أكثر من مرة في الليل ليصبح
هذا الأمر هاجسا مؤرقا يبعده في النهاية عن عمله ومصدر رزقه.


وتؤكد الدراسة على أن أغلب المرضى الذين شملهم البحث -وهم من مستخدمي الحاسوب بشكل

يومي ولساعات طويلة تصل إلى عشر ساعات- قد اشتكوا من آلام شديدة في منطقة

اليد تمتد من اليد حتى الرسغ وفي بعض الحالات حتى الكتف والرقبة والظهر.


وحول هذه النتائج يقول الدكتور البروفيسور أولدرجيغ برغان

"إن هذه الحالات المرضية تشبه إلى حد بعيد تلك التي تصيب لاعبي التنس وعمال المناجم

والنساء اللواتي يعملن بالخياطة ويتعاملن مع الإبر ولساعات طويلة

وذكر أنهم لا يصدقون أطبائهم عندما يقولون لهم إن السبب هو استخدامهم المفرط للمــــاوس

والكتابة على الحاسوب ولا يراجعون الطبيب إلا في حالات الآلام أي في وقت متأخر يصعب علاجهم

بسرعة مما يتسبب في إبعادهم عن استخدام الكمبيوتر ولفترات طويلة.


وينصح برغان مستخدمي الكمبيوتر بممارسة بعض التمرينات الرياضية الوقائية لليدين والذراعين

والرسغين والرقبة والأكتاف والظهر من وقت لآخر خصوصا بعد الاستخدام الطويل للحاسوب وأن

يدلكوا أيديهم عدة مرات خلال فترة العمل.

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورة أختي وردة محمدية على الطرح المهم ..*

*واسمحو لي ببعض الاضافة المنقولة لتعم الفائدة للجميع ...*



*ما هو مرض التهاب العصب الرسغي ؟* 

**

*مرض ا**لتهاب العصب الرسغي هي حالة مرضية يكون عصب الرسغ المتوسط مضغوط بين الأنسجة المحيطة به . عصب الرسغ ( اليد ) المتوسّط هو العصب الذي يمر في أسفل الرسغ وهو عصب كبير يغذي بالإحساس جزء من اليد (أصبع الإبهام والسبابة والوسطى وجزء من الإصبع الرابع من اليد من جهة باطن اليد ) حيث يمر العصب بنفق ضيق في مفصل الكف لكي يغذى الجزء الجانبي من اليد بالإحساس و أيضًا يزوّد عضلات أصبع الإبهام لكي يمكنها من الحركة .* 


*أذا كان هناك ضّغط على عصب الرسغ المتوسط يشعر المريض بتنميل ووخزا في الأصابع والإبهام وقد يفقده للإحساس وقد يشعر المريض بضعف في عضلات إصبع الإبهام كما أن عصب الرسغ المتوسّط كثير الحساسية وممكن أن يتأثر بسهولة.* 

*كم نسبة انتشار مرض التهاب العصب الرسغي ؟* 

** 

*يصيب المرض ألنساء أكثر من الرّجال و يمكن أن يحدث المرض في أيّ عمر ولكن معظم النّاس المصابين بالتهاب الرّسغ أعمارهم بعد سن الخمسين سنة.* 


*الأشخاص الذين يعملون في الأنشطة التي يمكن أن تضع توتر على أسفل الرسغ قد يكونون أكثر عرضة للمرض من غيرهم.* 






*ما هي أعراض التهاب العصب الرسغي ؟* 

** 

*يمكن أن يؤثّر التهاب العصب الرسغي على إحدى أو كلتا اليدين , والأعراض التي يشتكي منها المريض هي ألم في اليد وشعور بوخز خفيف وتخدر في أ أصابع اليد جميعها ما عدا أصبع الخنصر (إصبع اليد الصغير ) فلا يَتَأَثَّر على الإطلاق. ويمكن أن يشعر المريض بأن أصابع يده مورمة و متضخمة.* 


*قد يكون هناك ألم في اليد متجه إلى الأعلى نحو الذراع وقد تكون هذه الأعراض أكثر وضوحا ليلا.* 


*يمكن أن تصبح يد المريض ضعيفةً خصوصًا عند عمل الأنشطة التي تتطلّب اشتراك أصبع الإبهام مثل الإمساك بالأشياء وممكن أن يتسبّب هذا بسقوط الأشياء من اليدين.* 

*ما هي أسباب التهاب العصب الرسغي ؟*


** 

*أسباب المرض** كثيرة منها ما هو معروف ومنها غير معروف.* 


*من الأسباب المعروفة للمرض :* 


*الحركات المتكرّرة واستخدام اليدين لفترات طويلة مثل الذين يعملون على الكمبيوتر لفترات طويلة , مرضى داء السكري , المرأة الحامل , الأمراض الهرمونية مثل مرضى الغدة الدرقية , المرأة بعد سن اليأس , قد يكونون أيضا معرضين أكثر من غيرهم لا التهاب الرّسغ وكذلك ألأمراض الرّوماتيزم المختلفة قد تسبّب في التهاب نفق الرسغ العصبي .* 




*كيف يتم تشخيص مرض التهاب العصب الرسغي ؟* 


** 

*إذا اعتقد الطبيب أنّ لدى المريض ( التهاب العصب الرسغي) فأنة يحتاج إلى فحص طبي ّ و اختبارات معينة مثل اختبار توصيل العصب الكهربائيّ.* 


*الهدف من تشخيص التهاب الرّسغ هو تخفيف الألم, استعادة الإحساس الطبيعي ّ ومنع حدوث المضاعفات ومحاولة معرفة ألأسباب له إن وجدت.* 


*إن الوصول إلى التشخيص الصّحيح مبكر مهمّ كما هو في معظم الأمراض لمنع حدوث المضاعفات.* 




*ما هو علاج مرض التهاب العصب الرسغي ؟* 


**

*العلاج الأساسي للمرض هو علاج السبب الرئيسي إن وجد حيث في بعض الحالات يكون المرض عبارة عن عرض من أعراض أمراض أخرى مثل كسل الغدة الدرقية, أو داء السكري.* 


*ا ن علاج المرض الأساسي سوف يخفف من الأعراض وقد يزيلها تماما كما في حالة الحمل عند النساء بمجرد أن تلد الأم جنينها سوف تتلاشى أعراض المرض تماما.* 


*في بعض الحالات تكون الأعراض شديدة وفي هذه الحالة من الممكن أن يستخدم الطبيب المسكنات و مضادات التهابات.* 


*من العلاجات غير الدوائية يمكن أن يستخدم المريض بعض أنواع الجبيرة التي توضع وتلبس حول مفصل اليد يمكن أن تساعد في راحة المفصل وتجعل المفصل في وضع مريح أثناء النوم والعمل.* 


*وفي الحالات ألا كثر شدة يمكن أن يحقن الطبيب علاج مضاد للالتهاب يسمى (كورتيزون ) مباشرةً حول العصب المتأثر .* 


*العلاج الجراحي :* 
*إذا لم تساعد العلاجات السابقة في إزالة الأعراض أو أن العصب بداء يتأثر وتضعف عضلات أصبع الإبهام فيفضل أن يتدخل جراحيا .* 


*حيث يعمل الطبيب الجراح على فك الضغط من على العصب المتوسّط, وهي عملية جراحية بسيطة يقوم بها عادتا جراح الأعصاب أو الجراح المتخصص في عمليات اليد.* 


*قد يحتاج المريض إلي عدّة أسابيع بعد العملية الجراحية للشفاء الكامل, وربّما يكون ضروريّ للمريض الحدّ من استخدام اليد والمعصم لمدّة أسبوع أو أسبوعين لمساعدة التئام الجرح.* 


*الأشخاص الذين عندهم أعمال تتطلّب العمل اليدويّ الثقيل قد يتطلب منهم البعد عن العمل لمدة أسابيع عديدة بعد العملية الجراحية و ستعتمد نتائج الجراحة جزئيًّا على مدى عودة الإحساس للأصابع ومدى عودة قوة عضلة أصبع الإبهام إلية وعلى وقت إجراء العملية الجراحية مبكرا وليس بعد أن يكون العصب قد أصبح متأثر بشكل كبير .* 


*نقاط مهمة في حياتنا اليومية :* 


*اختر وقتًا مناسبا لك يوميا لعمل التمارين لكي تضمن الاستمرارية في التمارين. هناك بعض الملاحظات البسيطة التي يجب عليك أن تنتبه إليها :* 


*بعد عمل أعمال كثيرة أو عمل نفس المهمّة مرارًا وتكرار يجب عليك الًتّوقّف لوقت بسيط لأخذ قسط من الراحة ثم متابعة العمل.* 


*خد الحذر عند حملك للأشياء الثقيلة وحاول أن تكون بالطريقة السليمة ( انظر طريقة الحمل الصحيح ).* 


*حاول أ ن تكون مدركًا من كيفية جلوسك وأن تحافظ على أن يكون ظهرك بشكل مستقيم عند الجلوس.( انظر طريقة الجلوس الصحيح )* 


*تجنب البقاء على نفس الوضع لفترات طويلة , و حاول أن تتجنب الوضع الغير مريح والأوضاع التي قد تؤثر على المفاصل والأربطة .* 


*استخدم المراتب الطبية أثناء النوم التي تحافظ على العمود الفقريّ بان يكون بشكل مريح وبوضع صحي حيث أن الإنسان يقضى ثلث يومه تقريبا على السّرير. ( انظر طريقة النوم الصحيح )* 


*حاول أن تكون منتبها لوضع قامتك أثناء اليوم وان تركّز انتباهك إلى كيفية وقوفك وجلوسك وان تسأل نفسك بشكل دائم هل أنت تجلس أو تقف بوضع سليم ؟* 

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*وبحسب معلوماتي المتواضعة :*
*ان الحوامل يكونون أكثر عرضة للصابة بالتهاب عصب الرسغ في فترة الحمل وبعد الولادة تذهب جميع الأعراض ,*

*وقد يكون العلاج الطبيعي مفيدا لمظم الحالات المبكرة لهذا الالتهاب .*


*ودمتم بصحة وعافية*

----------


## علي pt

*وهذه اضافة أخرى ..*
*عذرا .. ولكن لأهمية الموضوع ،،*
 
*تعد ملازمة كربل تانل من أشيع الأسباب لحدوث التنميل باليد، ولكي نتعرف على طبيعة المرض يجب أن نتعرف أولاً على تركيب اليد والأعصاب المغذية لها حيث تتركب اليد من مجموعة من العضلات الصغيرة تغذيها الأعصاب المتحمكة فى عضلات اليد والمسئولة عن الإحساس وهى: العصب الأوسط Median nerve، العصب الزندى Ulnar nerve، العصب الكعبرى Radial nerve .* 
*وتنقسم الكف والأصابع إلى نصفين من حيث الأعصاب التى تغذيها إلى الإبهام والسبابة ونصف الوسطى ومعها ثلثى الكف الموجود على نفس الناحية ويمدها العصب الأوسط، أما الخنصر والبنصر ونصف الوسطى وثلث الكف على نفس الناحية ويمدها العصب الزندى، أما العصب الكعبرى فيغذى جزء صغير من ظهر اليد تحت الإبهام، وتدخل الأعصاب إلى اليد من الذراع إلى كف اليد من خلال قناة مكونة من عظيمات رسغ اليد على الجانبين ويصل بينهما من الأعلى الرباط الرسغى Wrist ligament وهو عبارة عن نسيج ضام سميك موجود حول رسغ اليد من ناحية باطن الكف فيما يشبة السوار على رسغ اليد وتمر من خلالها العصب الأوسط Median nerve وينشأ المرض نتيجة الضغط على هذا العصب. (1)*  
*معدل الحدوث:* 
*تمثل نسبة حدوث المتلازمة 5,8% من الناس وهى تصيب النساء أكثر من الرجال. (2)* 
*أسباب حدوثها:* 
*إن السبب فى حدوث المتلازمة هو الضغط على العصب الأوسط الواصل إلى اليد مما يسبب الشعور بالألم والتنميل ويتأثر الإحساس فى الكف عند الحركة ويكون ذلك بسبب زيادة السُمك فى الرباط الرسغى Wrist ligament الذى يسبب الضغط على العصب (وكأن الشخص مرتدى سوار سميك ضاغط على الرسغ ). ولا يوجد سبب واضح لحدوث المتلازمة وإن كانت أكثر إنتشاراً بين الفئات التالية:*

**فى النساء خلال فترة الحمل ويرجح أن السبب هو حدوث تورم باليدين مما يشكل ضغط على العصب.*

**مرضى السكرى Diabetes حيث يؤثر السكرى على الأعصاب الطرفية مما يؤدى لحدوث المرض.* 

**مرضى الغدة الدرقية Thyroid condition وذلك أن حدوث إنخفاض فى هرمونات الغدة الدرقية Hypothyroidism أو إرتفاع في مستوى الهرمونات Hyperthyroidism ممكن أن يؤدى إلى زيادة سُمك الأربطة نتيجة ترسب المواد (الميكوبولى سكاريد Polysaccride) فى الأنسجة الضامة عموماً نتيجة الخلل فى التمثيل الغذائى والناتج عن إضطرابات هرمونات الغدة الدرقية المسئولة عن ذلك .*

**مرض الروماتويد Rheumatoid arthritis وذلك بسبب حدوث إلتهابات فى المفاصل وخصوصاً الصغيرة مما يؤدى إلى إصابة العصب المجاور وإلتهاب الأربطة .*

**مرض العملقة Acromegaly وينتج المرض من وجود ورم حميد بالغدة النخامية Pituitary adenoma مما يؤدى إلى زيادة إفرازات هرمون النمو وذلك بعد إكتمال النمو مما يؤدى إلى تضخم الأعضاء والأربطة وحجم كف اليد مما يزيد الضغط على عصب اليد. (3)*

*الأعراض:* 

*تبدأ الأعراض فى الظهور بشكل تدريجى ولكن دون وجود سبب مثل وجود كسر برسغ اليد مثلاً، ومن هذه الأعراض:* 

**العَرض الرئيسى هو حدوث ألم فى كف اليد فى صورة وخز (تنميل(Numbness , tingling ويظهر فى ناحية الإبهام والسبابة وإن كان يمتد غالباً فى كف اليد كله، ويشبه الألم سريان تيار كهربائى فى اليد وكأن الإنسان تعرض لصدمة كهربائية فى كف يده .*

**يزداد الشعور بالألم والوخز ليلاً أكثر منه نهاراً وقد يصبح من الشدة يحيث يوقظ المريض من النوم .*

**يظهر الألم واضحاً عند أداء الأنشطة اليومية والتى تتطلب الإعتماد على إستخدام اليد مثل الإمساك يسماعة التليفون، القيادة، الكتابة .........إلخ .*

**أحياناً يمتد الألم ليشمل الذراع كله أيضاً .*
**فى البداية يأتى الألم فى صورة نوبات متفرقة من الشعور بالألم تذهب وتجىء ثم مع تطور الحالة يصبح الألم طوال الوقت .*

**عند تفاقم الحالة تضعف عضلات اليد وتقل قدرتها على أداء الأعمال الدقيقة مثل: ربط الأزرار والإمساك بالقلم وما نحو ذلك .*

**مع التقدم الشديد فى الحالة تبدأ عضلات اليد فى فقدان كتلتها وتبدأ فى النحول نتيجة ضعف العصب المغذى لها muscle waste. (4)* 
*الفحوصات:* 

**عند تفاقم الحالة يجب عمل مقياس لقدرة العصب على توصيل الإشارات الكهربية الصادرة إليه من المخ للعضلة فيما يعرف ب Nerve conduction velocity NCV لمعرفه مدى تأثر وظيفة العصب، مع عمل تخطيط لمدى قدرة العضلات على الإستجابة للإشارات ومدى قوة العضلة ويعرف ب Electromyography، وذلك لتحديد مدى الضعف الذى أصاب العصب والغضلات وبالتالى كيفية العلاج .*
*ويتم هذا الإختبار عن طريق توصيل أجهزة معينة بعضلات اليد التى يمدها العصب المُختبر ثم تتم إستثارة العصب وتسجيل إستجابة العضلات للمؤثر ويتم تسجيل هذا بواسطة جهاز كمبيوتر وذلك لمقارنته بالمعدل الطبيعى ومن ثم تحديد نسبة الضعف.* 

**عند الشك بوجود مرض عضوى أدى إلى حدوث المشكلة وذلك لوجود أعراض أخرى ترجح وجود مرض عضوى نحاول الكشف عن السبب، مثل:* 

** قياس نسبة السكر فى الدم Blood glucose level عند الشك بوجود السكرى.*

** قياس نسبة هرمونات الغدة الدرقية.*

** الكشف عن وجود عامل الروماتويد Rheumatoid factor، ANA فى حالة الشك بوجود الروماتويد.* 

** عمل أشعة مقطعية على المخ فى حالة الشك بوجود ورم بالغدة النخامية.*

*العـــــــــلاج:* 

*يوج نوعان من العلاج هما العلاج التحفظى Conservative treatment، والتدخل الجراحى Surgical intervention:*  
*أولاً: العلاج التحفظى:* 
*و يستخدم فى الحالات البسيطة ويكون ذلك بواسطة:* 

*1.إستخدام دعامة لرسغ اليد Brace or splint خلال النوم لتحفظ اليد فى الوضع الطبيعى مما يقلل من الضغط على العصب كما يمكن إرتدائها خلال أداء الأعمال اليومية، كما يجب التقليل من الأنشطة التى تؤدى إلى ظهور الأعراض .*

*2. العلاج الدوائى من خلال إستخدام المسكنات مثل البارسيتامول Paracetamol لتسكين الألم مع الحرص على تجنب الحركات والأعمال التى تزيد من الألم قدر المستطاع .*
*3. إستخدام حقن الكوتيزون الموضيعية Corticosteroid injection لتقليل الألم ولكن الأعراض تعاود مرة أخرى للظهور بعد إيقاف العلاج.* 

*ثانياً: التدخل الجراحى:* 

*يتم اللجوء إلى الحل الجراحى فى الحالات الشديدة جداً والتى تؤثر على أنشطة الحياة اليومية للمريض ولم ينفع معها العلاج التحفظى، ويكون ذلك من خلال عملية بسيطة يتم فيها شق رباط الرسغ وذلك عن طريق عمل شق جراحى فى كف اليد عند منطفة الرسغ وعمل شق فى رباط الرسغ وهو يشكل سطح القناة التى يمر من خلالها العصب*  
*و بذلك يتاح للعصب مساحة أكبر لتمدد ويزال الضغط عليه .*
*ويمكن عمل هذه العملية عن طريق المنظار من خلال فتح جراحى صغير جداً تدخل من خلاله كاميرا صغيرة جداً ويتم شق رباط الرسغ من دون فتح جراحى كامل .*
*و بعد الجراحة يتم رفع اليد وتحريك الأصابع قدر المستطاع وذلك لتقليل التورم باليد بعد العملية، ومضاعفات هذه العملية قليلة وأهمها وجود بعض الجروح الصغيرة مكان العملية تدوم بعد العملية لفترة.*
*و تعتمد درجة نجاح العملية على درجة تأثر العصب وطول مدة الإصابة حيث تقل نسبة الشفاء إذا ما طالت المدة بحيث تأثر العصي كثيراً فيكون معدل لشفاء بطىء، أما إذا قصرت المدة يكون معدل الشفاء أسرع.*

*الجديد فى الموضوع:* 
*الجديد فى التشخيص:*

**الكشف على العصب عن طريق إستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية Ultrasonographic measurement وذلك بوضع الجهاز العالى الحساسية على منطقة عظيمة اليد Pisiform bone بجوار العصب الأوسط ثم الكشف عن مساحة القناة الرسغية وحجم مقطع- Cross section -العصب الأوسط، وتتم مقارنة حجم العصب بالحجم الطبيعى للوقوف على درجة الإصابة، وقد أثبتت هذه الطريقة دقة فى التشخيص.*

*الجديد فى العلاج:* 

**العلاج بإستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية U/S وبإستخدام أشعة الليزر Laser، وذلك من خلال عمل جلسات يتعرض فيها العصب لأشعة الموجات فوق الصوتية (1 ميجاهرتز لمدة 15 دقيقة / الجلسة الواحدة) - (1 MHz , 1.0 w / cm2, pulse 1:4 , 15 min / session )، أو التعرض لأشعة الليزر- 9 جول - فى خمس مناطق متفرقة من اليد (low level Laser therapy - 9 joules-830 nm infrared Laser at 5 points) وذلك 5 جلسات فى الأسبوع، وقد أثبتت هذه الطريقة فاعلية فى شفاء الآلآم وتحسين قدرة العصب بعد ضعفه وذلك حيث يعمل على تنشيط العصب وتصلح هذه الطريقة فى الحالات الخفيفة والمتوسطة لشدة فقط.* 

**من الطرق الفعالة فى العلاج هى حقن الكورتيزون Corticosteroid ويتم حقنها فى كف اليد فى المنطقة تحت خطوط الكف بسنتيمتر واحد ويؤدى إلى تحسن الحالة ولكن تعاود الأعراض فى الظهور بعد إيقاف العلاج.*

**أثبتت الدراسات أن العلاج التحفظى قد حقق نتائج جيدة فى المرضى، وأن 11,4% منهم لم يحتاجوا إلى التدخل الجراحى وأختفت هذه الأعراض منهم ولم تعاود الظهور.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ههههه صارت المعلومات الا حطيتها نقطه في بحر من معلوماتك


يعطيك العافيه على الاضافه وجزاك الله الف خير 
وكما عاهدناك التميز شعاركم

دمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته 
ومتباركين بالليله

----------


## عنيده

*مشكوووره خيتوو و مشكور اخوي ..* 


*ع المعلوومات الحلووه و المفيده .. * 


*ومتباركين بالمولد ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

العفو خيتي عنيدهـ
واللهـ يبارك في حياتش وايامش سعيدهـ

دمتي متواصلهـ معنا ولا عدمنااااااااااااااش

----------


## علي pt

العفو أخت عنيدة ..
الله يبارك لنا ولكم ~

----------

